# se-r injen cai to a sri intake



## jmaima (Aug 19, 2007)

HI guys im new here and I install a Injen intake but for the winter can i shorten it to a short ram intake? thank for the replies


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

if its a two piece yes you can. I have shortened mine during the heavy rain.


----------

